# how do you feel about underage kids looking at porn and having sex?



## mnfwctbrb (Apr 4, 2007)

im 19. i feel that if youre old enough to have an erection, youre old enough to experiment with any porn you can get your hands on.

i myself found furry porn when i was only 13. i explored a lot of porn back then through the old yahoo clubs. sure i ran into some stuff i kind of wish i didnt see, like people furries being cut up and/or eaten, and poo and whatnot, but none of it scared me for life or anything. im actually glad i had the chance to explore in the safety of my room rather than out in the real world. who knows where i could have wound up.

i just dont see how being underage really makes a difference. same goes for young teens wanting to have a relationship with anyone over 18. i totally understand why people want to keep pedophilles away, because theres a lot of bad people who want to hurt kids, but theres also a lot of otherwise normal people who want to hurt adults in the same way some pedos want to hurt kids. just because you like young people doesnt mean you want to kidnap rape and kill them. i really dont think theres anything wrong with a relationship between someone underage and someone of legal age as long as its honest and no one is pressured or hurt. that cant be enforced at all though so im not ragging on pedo laws at all. i just dont think everyone like that is evil like the way the media makes them out to be.

and for the record i honestly dont have feelings for anyone more than a couple years younger than me. i would rather be with someone intellectually equal to me. kids and young teens just arent for me in the same way i dont care for trannies and old people.

so whats so wrong with some kid who just hit puberty looking at porn? and whats wrong with them having sex? if we still lived in caves, as soon as someone became sexually able they would be having sex and looking at naughty bits. it happened for most of human history and its just part of nature.


----------



## Hanazawa (Apr 4, 2007)

It's hard to qualify or quantify the effects of exploring your sexuality before you were "ready" to, to a person who either didn't experience it or didn't take anything negative away from the experience they had.

The short and simple answer is: Okay, you were exposed to porn at a young age and you turned out alright, cool. But not everyone turns out okay after something like that, so we put in laws to protect them. 18 might seem like an arbitrary number, but... "better safe than sorry".

(and from a legal standpoint, people who aren't responsible for themselves [minors] shouldn't be in a position of doing things that make them potentially in charge of others [having kids]. Physically, hitting puberty does not guarantee a painless reproductive cycle in the first few years).


----------



## mnfwctbrb (Apr 4, 2007)

very good points. i really didnt even think about a kid possibley becoming a partent.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd be more concerned about the dangers of getting permanently-damaged genitals, AIDs, and some other sexual disease than yap about the moral issue. Same thing with other kinds of buttraep.

In the end, i think it's really their responsibility if they want to get sum buttesecks at age 14 regardless of circumstance. As naive as that sounds, i just hope they're at least a bit prepared for what might happen if anything goes wrong.


----------



## yuriatayde (Apr 4, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> (snip) i just hope they're at least a bit prepared for what might happen if anything goes wrong.



I object to this actually, because... Okay, so some kids are turning out to be really surprisingly mature at a young ages it seems, tons of people are willing to argue that; especially the said mature kids... Except they're NOT mature! They can act mature and like those they see on TV and they can excel in school and be smarter then most 40 year olds by the time they're 16, but that's not REALLY being mature.

Young kids that grow up too fast bypass necessary things that makes one mature, the biggest one of that is to be able to weigh consequences before choosing anything; you can only get that threw experience, which is the whole point of childhood I believe. A 15 year old doesn't *really* understand the risks of getting a girl pregnant, even if he's convinced he is! Copy and paste that for females too.

Personally, I do think kids should be given ALOT more freedom, porn for example; I don't think would hurt anyone. The world would be a much better place if there weren't so many taboo subjects, but as it is now; kids are restricted so much, there's no way they can ever *really* be mature before the legal age. (and in many cases, even past that age)

I look back on how I was as a kid all the time now, I thought I was mature, but now I see; I was ALWAYS wrong. I was just an idiot back then. Copy and paste that for all my friends, they were idiots too.

[edit] A point I forgot to make; back before we had steel cities and taxes and jobs and horrors like that, life was simple enough for puberty to be the mature age. However, life became alot more complicated sense then, and there's little room anymore for relying on nature and instinct to guide us.


----------



## Calbeck (Apr 4, 2007)

I was exposed to sex at an early age.  Specificially, I was six and was raped by a twelve-year-old.  See, it "felt good", and that's all that mattered to him.  Me, I didn't even know what the hell was going on except that it HURT and when I resisted he beat the crap out of me until I stopped moving.  'Cause he was twelve and I was six.

The younger you are, the more you act on "what feels good" rather than what makes sense.  You react rather than plan ahead.  You learn the habits of a rapist, screwing someone now and hoping you'll never get caught, and if you do, you just react on the spot with the best lie you can think of to avoid a beating from Mom or Dad.  That's exactly as far ahead as you're thinking.

So yeah, I kind of have a problem with the idea of kids who can't even make their own beds in the morning thinking they're the new wave of the sexual revolution.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 4, 2007)

Calbeck, that's... horrifying.

I imaging that what happens is very similar to the very similarly-titled thread that Bokracroc posted today.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what to think about porn yet.  I haven't really though about it too much.

On the other hand, I've always felt people shouldn't have sex unless they're ready to raise a child.  Sure, you can get an abortion, but it's an incredibly emotionally damaging experience for a lot of women.  Even if you did have a kid, having it raised by two parents who can barely afford it and probably don't even love each other anymore is a hard thing for it to grow up with.

That, and sleeping around is bound to get you sick eventually.

This is a very gray subject of course, so I can't say I'll always feel this way, but after watching what others did wrong for years, I've come this this.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 4, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I've always felt people shouldn't have sex unless they're ready to raise a child.  Sure, you can get an abortion, but it's an incredibly emotionally damaging experience for a lot of women.  Even if you did have a kid, having it raised by two parents who can barely afford it and probably don't even love each other anymore is a hard thing for it to grow up with.



I agree totaly.  My fiance and I were irresponcible, I got pregnant, now we have a kid.  we are fortunate enough to love each other deeply, and were already planning on marriage before our 'bundle of joy' came along.  Along with that, our parents have been nothing but supportive, and love to baby sit to we still get loads of alone time. This is the complicating part: we are both still living at home, apart from each other, with our parents, so our son essentially has two homes, its sort of an interesting situation but it works fine for us.

But I digress. Before I had a child, I thought "who cares if people have sex?" we were living foolhardidly (sp?) and now I know the consequences.  I think it depends on how underage you are, if your just hitting puberty, you shouldnt be having sex, maybe a little porn to releive some sexual tension, if that.  But if your 16, 17 I don't think it matters as much, you have proably sat through enough sex ed lectures and know the consequeces because they ahve been drilled into your head.


----------



## Arsonos (Apr 4, 2007)

I generally feel that the law is adequate in what it stands for.


----------



## MarieChan (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not sure; it depends on the age but so far as the other kids aren't looking at porn or having sex in school I suppose I am fine with it x:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Apr 4, 2007)

yuriatayde said:
			
		

> The world would be a much better place if there weren't so many taboo subjects, but as it is now; kids are restricted so much, there's no way they can ever *really* be mature before the legal age.



Well, that, and knowing something is taboo and restricted, they're going to want to try it out. Kinda like a thing of curiousity, even if it is bad.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Apr 4, 2007)

that depends on your definition of "Underage"

I know that if I had kids, and I caught my 14 year old son looking at porn, especially the stuff on this site, it would bother me because in my opinion, that's way too young to be exposed to something like that.  I know that when I was 14, my views on sex were all over the place.  I thought i knew everything, but later learned I knew nothing (im sure a million people have said that before).

I think that once a person reaches a certain age, (18 being my threshold) then it's quite safe to say that they've been exposed to enough to be able to look at whatever they want.  I think at that point its only healthy for them to go on the internet and find out what fucked up shit is out there.  It will give them an open mind, preventing them from being the one at school calling people "Furfags" or any other derogatory you can think of for this fandom.  

If my son winds up like that, then i will consider myself a failure as a parent...


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Apr 4, 2007)

For underage sex...I think it's okay if say one is 16-17 and the other is 18-19, but when you stretch out the distance between ages it gets a little blurry :

15 + 20 = no.


----------



## Tavish (Apr 4, 2007)

My views on sex is that is shouldn't even be happening until after marriage. If something happens before hand it can completely ruin you life just because you wanted to try something to "feel good". At least with marriage you SHOULD be ready in case anything happens. As for minors viewing porn their is not much for me to say. I'm 16 and just like any teenage boy I got a little curious. I kind of wish I never viewed any of it, its not that I find it disgusting (And I seen some crazy kinks -_-) its just the feeling of doing something wrong. It doesn't help that porn is demeaning to both genders. Its kind of why I like furry porn, (Again I don't view it but I have in the past) its not demeaning to anyway, just the artist expressing her/his errm.. Feelings


----------



## Epsereth (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to school with a girl who went through puberty very early. She thought sex was awesome, quickly got pregnant, and because her parents wouldn't sign for an abortion she had her first baby at fourteen. I saw her recently; she's 19, has three children, is living in someone's garage, is fighting the CPS to keep her kids, and has three incurable STDs. She never graduated high school, has failed to get her GED, and is trying to maintain a part-time job at a fast food joint so she can feed herself and her three children.

But it's okay, right? She was old enough to be horny, so what was wrong with her having sex, eh? To hell with responsibility! Embrace your hormones! 

...seriously. Did you even think that through? :/


----------



## Infinity (Apr 4, 2007)

I dare say that finding out who Krystal was and Googling her name at 16 messed me up a little.

If it is accessible to an 18 year old its accessible to a 12 year old on the internet. If you show it to six underage kids and five of them were stable and one was not that one kid is going to have/cause some problems in the future.

The later in life they see porn the better (or perhaps to not see it at all would be best).


----------



## Cygnus421 (Apr 4, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> I went to school with a girl who went through puberty very early. She thought sex was awesome, quickly got pregnant, and because her parents wouldn't sign for an abortion she had her first baby at fourteen. I saw her recently; she's 19, has three children, is living in someone's garage, is fighting the CPS to keep her kids, and has three incurable STDs. She never graduated high school, has failed to get her GED, and is trying to maintain a part-time job at a fast food joint so she can feed herself and her three children.
> 
> But it's okay, right? She was old enough to be horny, so what was wrong with her having sex, eh? To hell with responsibility! Embrace your hormones!
> 
> ...seriously. Did you even think that through? :/



That's a sad story...  I seriously doubt though that anyone in the right state of mind would think that if your old enough to be horny, then you're old enough have sex.  I think a lot of it has to do with the parents.  The parents need to love thier kids more, and let them know that sex is something that needs to be held up on at least till you're old enough to have responsibility.  In my opinion, thats what the parents get for being so neglectful.


----------



## SFox (Apr 4, 2007)

Honestly, I think our society is just a bit too uptight about the subject. However, there is a point that exposing young people to it can be damaging both mentally and physically. I do not think kids should be sheltered to the point of being near oblivious to everything though, because they need to be raised to face a real world.

I think there is no harm in them viewing pornography, it is the safest way to explore your body when you're growing up. But actual sex, that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Draconismon (Apr 4, 2007)

mnfwctbrb said:
			
		

> Mnnn I see, whell your one of probably a few, who were "mature"emotionaly enough to handle this stuff, but not all under agded children have the same mindset as you. Although you make some verry good points, laws like that are there to protect thoes who are still developing mentally.


----------



## Draconismon (Apr 4, 2007)

Mnnnn I personally have nothing againced children exploring themselves, but to be exposed to the really wierd stuff is a bit much. I meen there are alot of really nasty Pedofiles out there who just wanna kidnap, raip, and kill our children, but sad to say your right, it has been hapening since our ancesters came out of the trees. one thing though is we evolved to be a bit more sencable, on what we allow our younger generation to see, and what not to see. I do understand that yes, children should learn at an early age what is out there, but do not expect thier young brains to understand it.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 4, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> That's a sad story...  I seriously doubt though that anyone in the right state of mind would think that if your old enough to be horny, then you're old enough have sex.  I think a lot of it has to do with the parents.  The parents need to love thier kids more, and let them know that sex is something that needs to be held up on at least till you're old enough to have responsibility.  In my opinion, thats what the parents get for being so neglectful.



As well as it could partially be some sort of parental neglect on the subject, there's also a limit on how much influence a parent or any other authoritarian figure can have on a child. Not every child is going to listen to their parents lecture on about sex and responsibility without drifting off into their own little world and wonder what Spongebob is up to.  

The parent also can't be there 24/7 hovering over their child playing the role of Superparent who can work a 9 to 5 job, pay off the mortgage, the child's expenses, and other bills all the while still having a third eye glued to everything the child is doing.  Once a child is out of the house and into school, it is entirely up to the child who they want to hang out with and what sort of activities they want to partake in.

And not to bring up a whole mess of "the evil media controlling our children", but I do believe that with most of today's kid's shows making parents out to be dim-witted excuses for authoritarian figures whom children simply ignore or snap back at, a kid could potentially think that whatever a parent has to say to them isn't worth hearing because hell, what harm could it do right?  Worst case scenerio is you go to your room where you watch TV or play video games with the volume low so your parents can't hear you.  Or if you're one of the few people who actually like to read, then you're still in the clear if they take that away.

Point is, there isn't enough emphasis on what could happen if you're not careful and responsible.  A parent could go on and on telling you what could happen, but until you actually see it, it doesn't sink in.  The first time I was exposed to what STD's looked like on an infected person, or watch a man with a clogged urinary tract from a disease have a steel rod jammed up his penis while he flailed on the operating table in excrusiating pain, since they couldn't give him an injection or put him out for the operation for whatever reason, was at the tender age of 17.  No friggin' lie.

I'm not saying to be Ms. Choksondik from South Park and scare everyone into not having sex, but if you want to send home a message about the importance of protection and responsibility, kids should have those people from Planned Parenthood lecture them in a school-like setting and, parental approval provided, kids would be shown what STDs do to the body and the means to protect yourself and your partner.  At what age you ask?  14.  Then schools should keep track of those who didn't participate in the lecture and ask them to come back year after year until they have been exposed to the lecture, as a graduation requirement for high school.

Teaching kids about sex is more than a parental thing, it should be a community effort to help stall the spread of disease and unwanted pregnancies.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 4, 2007)

Just my 2 cents:
Looking at porn, in my opinion, is not a bad thing, around the age of 14-15 is a good time for it, because people start to get curious around then.
However, in my personal opinion, sex should never be done unless you are ready and expecting to get a child, and love the person very deeply and will stay with them through the good and the bad.


----------



## yuriatayde (Apr 4, 2007)

Cygnus421 (page 1) said:
			
		

> [size=xx-small]that depends on your definition of "Underage"
> 
> I know that if I had kids, and I caught my 14 year old son looking at porn, especially the stuff on this site, it would bother me because in my opinion, that's way too young to be exposed to something like that.  I know that when I was 14, my views on sex were all over the place.  I thought i knew everything, but later learned I knew nothing (im sure a million people have said that before).[/size][size=x-small]
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I've gotta rewind a little to this post. It's just... what?!

I don't intend to be insulting with this at all, but it might come out as such. The 2nd paragraph, I don't get it; I thought that's what we were already doing to everyone, and it IS turning out all these immature peoples who already do call us furfags etc. We don't expose them to anything unless they seek it out on their own in secret, and then after so many years in school with their friends and peer pressure and learning how to be cool and being "sheltered" to anything that might be objectionable; they're NOT going to react maturely to this new thing they found, with the furries and the gay and the...

Nono, growing up just doesn't work like that... That's when their personalities are shaped, and by making it taboo and protecting them from the potentially objectionable stuff; they're that much more likely to object to it when they find it.

The way I see it, if you aren't teaching your kids something; somebody else is going to, be it teachers or the other kids, and they're more likely to teach non-tolerance then you are. They aren't going to outright teach them to be non-tolerant, no, it's never so obvious, they'll just infuse a sense of what's acceptable and what isn't by other means.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 4, 2007)

yuriatayde said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I've gotta rewind a little to this post. It's just... what?!
> 
> I don't intend to be insulting with this at all, but it might come out as such. The 2nd paragraph, I don't get it; I thought that's what we were already doing to everyone, and it IS turning out all these immature peoples who already do call us furfags etc. We don't expose them to anything unless they seek it out on their own in secret, and then after so many years in school with their friends and peer pressure and learning how to be cool and being "sheltered" to anything that might be objectionable; they're NOT going to react maturely to this new thing they found, with the furries and the gay and the...
> 
> ...



Great. Soccer Mom mentality. 9_9


----------



## Lord Eon (Apr 4, 2007)

*sigh* Yep, going to make myself some enemies here. Oh, well.

I love how the abstinence crowd is quoting the most *extreme* examples of "where sex went wrong". Honestly, the girl living in a garage with three kids and three STD's was the icing on the cake for me. But what people in the abstinence crowd almost always fail to appreciate is the fact that this is a *minority* of cases.

Yes, it's shocking and frightening when these things happen and the idea is obviously to make everyone out there who wants sex to stop and think, "Well, gosh! That could've been me." But in truth, it'll only ever be you if you're stupid. You can have sex almost perfectly safely if you just do it *responsibly*.

I've had sex. I've not had sex with many people, but I have had a lot of sex with one person, and guess what! She didn't pregnant and neither of us contracted an incurable STD. Why? Because we approached sex *responsibly*. We knew each other's sexual history beforehand and we used contraceptives correctly.

It's not sex itself that's causing problems, it's *irresponsible* sex. That girl in the example is not in her current position because she had sex; she's in that position because she had sex *irresponsibly*. She *could* have had sex and never gotten pregnant or diseased; she *could* have had sex and graduated high school and been at college by now. Sex didn't ruin her life; her own irresponsibility did, and it pisses me off that people insist on treating sex like it's the root of all society's ills. It isn't! People being dumbasses is the problem.

I know, the abstinence crowd is going to say, "Well if you didn't have sex, you'd never risk being put in that situation", and they're right, but humanity going cold turkey from sex just isn't the answer and it isn't possible anyway, because people *want* to have sex, whether it's a good idea or not, and whether they're ready to be parents or not. Best compromise for them then is to have sex, but to do it responsibly, because doing so all but eliminates the possibility of things going wrong. 

And I'd just like to say that I disagree entirely with those who've said you should only have sex when you're ready to be a parent because, for me, that won't be until I'm over thirty and have a decent income, because I will not willingly father a child that I don't have the means to support, but I still want to have sex in the meantime. Like I said, doing it responsibly, which is the *only* way _I'll_ consent to sex, makes it very unlikely that I'll be getting any bad news any time soon.

As to what age children should be allowed to have sex at, that is really a difficult issue. Any age restriction you put on sex will be one hundred arbitrary, since legal age restrictions can never account for individual maturity, but it seems a bit irresponsible of society to not impose some kind of restriction and age appears to be the only one we have. But you have to wonder, how exactly do you enforce an age restriction on sex? People in my school year were having sex before 16, but none of them were being arrested for it. Does anyone *ever* get arrested for it? If so, what are the charges and what is the sentence? It seems to be an unenforceable restriction, and I honestly don't see much point in unenforceable laws, although maybe I'm missing the point when it comes to something like this.

Frankly, the best thing society can do is to thoroughly educate kids about sex from shortly before they hit puberty (around 10 or 11) and keep educating them about it (through to 16, I'd say), paying particular attention not only to its biological side but it's social side as well (including everything from contraception to different sexualities). Children need to be given the chance to learn everything there is to know about sex while they're still in school, or else they can't be reasonably expected to make an informed decision about sex. Withholding information from them is just making them ignorant and it will only exacerbate the problems of teenage pregnancy and STD's, because telling kids to just not have sex is not working and it never will work. 

As for porn, pfft, I really haven't given the issue enough thought to talk at length about it. I'll just say this; as long as kids understand that the images they're seeing are fantasies and don't start to think of women/men as sexual objects rather than people, then I don't really care if kids look at porn.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 4, 2007)

Lord Eon said:
			
		

> <THIS, IS, *SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!*>



Not what i was expecting, but thanks for using the keyword i couldn't find in my vockabllari.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 4, 2007)

I noticed something disturbing on the news a few weeks ago it was one of those "community" type segments they put in, and they were speaking with tweens (like, 12 year old girls) so they went to a particular retailer, whent up to a girl that could have been no older than 12 and said "so what do you think sexy means?" the girl in question was holding up a g-string that said "sexy" on it in glitter or something like that and she replied (something to the extent of) "um I dunno, I think it means to be like pretty or something". People arent explaining to kids what things mean, paretns arent explaining to they're kids what they see on TV is wrong, or atleast wrong for they're age.  I know a whole pack of kids (my fiance's cousins all 13 and younger) who regularily play games rated M and their mothers don't care at all! It makes me kind of sick.  There's no control over children anymore.


----------



## Lord Eon (Apr 4, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Lord Eon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies if I'm missing a joke, but when did I mention Sparta? o.Ã³

Shall I assume the keyword was 'responsibility'? ^^;



> I noticed something disturbing on the news a few weeks ago it was one of those "community" type segments they put in, and they were speaking with tweens (like, 12 year old girls) so they went to a particular retailer, whent up to a girl that could have been no older than 12 and said "so what do you think sexy means?" the girl in question was holding up a g-string that said "sexy" on it in glitter or something like that and she replied (something to the extent of) "um I dunno, I think it means to be like pretty or something". People arent explaining to kids what things mean, paretns arent explaining to they're kids what they see on TV is wrong, or atleast wrong for they're age.  I know a whole pack of kids (my fiance's cousins all 13 and younger) who regularily play games rated M and their mothers don't care at all! It makes me kind of sick.  There's no control over children anymore.



_Control_ per se is not the answer. Education and parents actually *being* parents is.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 4, 2007)

Lord Eon said:
			
		

> Apologies if I'm missing a joke, but when did I mention Sparta? o.Ã³
> 
> Shall I assume the keyword was 'responsibility'? ^^;




You're probably missing out on the 300 meme. :I

And yes, that's the keyword.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 4, 2007)

Comon, as a child dident we all sneak a peak?


----------



## Xan_vega (Apr 4, 2007)

I never liked the idea of underage kids having sex in real life. Cyber sex and phone sex not included. I also don't care if they look at porn, if they can find pleasure in hand then they will not be parents or sick at a young age. I was one of 4 virgins in my class when I graduated, almost all the other girls were either dealing with their first STD or pregnancy. I now have a preteen brother who is getting hassled for sex but due to a promise he made to me, he is holding off AT LEAST until he is 16. My other brother is 22 and still waiting until the right person enters his life. My 16 year old cousin now is a mother because of a one time thing and she regrets it completely but is being a responsible young woman and taking care of her baby.

Real sex is a no no to me if you are young, porn, cyber, and fooling around is okay... as long as you don't go all the way.


----------



## Hanazawa (Apr 4, 2007)

Cybersex, starting at a young age, and with people I considered to be my "friends", gave me years of damage that took months to fix. Every conversation I would have on the internet ended in sex sex sex, and so I started thinking that in the real world, all any guy who was ever nice to me wanted was sex sex sex. Coupled with various forms of sexual, verbal, and psychological abuse at home, I began thinking of myself as a body, an object, rather than a person. The first few months with my boyfriend was hell on me because he _didn't want to have sex with me_. I thought that I was so fucked up and broken that I wasn't even good for sex anymore, which at the time was pretty bad because I didn't think I was good for anything else, either.

Whether my boyfriend and I are intimate or not is irrelevant to this point; the point is, to restate my first post: everyone reacts differently. I've gotten over my ridiculously negative self-image (mostly), but I could just as easily have ended up with a boyfriend who DID meet my expectation of only wanting me for sex sex sex, and I'd be just as bad off as I was before, if not worse.


----------



## Epsereth (Apr 4, 2007)

Lord Eon said:
			
		

> -blahblahblah-



I don't consider myself part of the "abstinence" crowd. I'm quite sexually active with my boyfriend, but yes, I did wait until I was eighteen, could afford my own birth control and condoms, and felt comfortable making my own decisions. I dated a fellow for three years in high school and never had sex with him because I was afraid of the possibilities. The point is that I waited - it's not abstinence I'm advocating so much as having the common sense to wait until you're mature enough to make wise decisions.

And I was using that example (which is true) to counter the OP's moronic "have sex as soon as you're old enough to have an erection" statement - which is as extreme as what I said, albeit on the other end of the spectrum. Fight fire with fire, eh? I mean .... augh. Where were his _parents_ growing up? I shudder to think what he's going to let _his_ kids do. D:

Not to mention that boys are able to have erections when they're toddlers, which I'm surprised nobody has brought up yet. But that's beside the point. XD


----------



## quark (Apr 5, 2007)

I really don't have a problem with someone say, around the age of 12, looking at pornography. I think if it's relatively normal stuff, then there really isn't going to be a problem. It's normal for kids around that age to get curious, and I would rather them explore with pornography than explore with the real thing.
That being said, the idea of young kids having sex just weirds and grosses me out.  I'm very much against it just because I don't believe that most minors are going to be responsible enough, or properly understand the consequences.  I didn't have sex until I was 21, and that was because I waited for the right person, and I have always used some kind of protection with him.  Protection isn't a 100% guarantee, but it is taking some sexual responsibility, and I don't think younger kids are going to always remember to use a condom, or to take a pill.
I'm not against sex, not at all. I'm just against irresponsible sex.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Apr 5, 2007)

I figure if a kid actively looks up porn and wants to masturbate to it, fine. Even if they want to masturbate without porn, fine by me. Nothing wrong with exploring your own body.

I do have a problem with underaged kids having sex, though.

But my BIGGEST problem with this whole scenario is that in a lot of schools, there is a MAJOR lack of 'Sex-Ed' class. I'm Canadian, and went to a catholic elementary, but we still had a sex ed course in grades 7 and 8. And all through high school it was required. And I think it helped.

Kids are going to have sex whether we think it's a good idea or not. The least we could do is educate them on this stuff, so at least they know what they're getting themselves into and all the options they have, especially if something goes wrong.

Heck, if you teach the kids about sex, and stds, pregnancy, child-raising and all the other  bad things that come about due to sex, then at least they'll be able to make a more informed decision than 'God, I'm horny and it feels good'.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 5, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> I noticed something disturbing on the news a few weeks ago it was one of those "community" type segments they put in, and they were speaking with tweens (like, 12 year old girls) so they went to a particular retailer, whent up to a girl that could have been no older than 12 and said "so what do you think sexy means?" the girl in question was holding up a g-string that said "sexy" on it in glitter or something like that and she replied (something to the extent of) "um I dunno, I think it means to be like pretty or something". People arent explaining to kids what things mean, paretns arent explaining to they're kids what they see on TV is wrong, or atleast wrong for they're age.Â Â I know a whole pack of kids (my fiance's cousins all 13 and younger) who regularily play games rated M and their mothers don't care at all! It makes me kind of sick.Â Â There's no control over children anymore.



I agree there is no controle over kids... But sexy dose mean pritty even when I was 7 or 8 years old, I knew a line up of words meaning pritty. Like hot, fine, foxy, when your that age they all just mean attractive.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 6, 2007)

ah!
Looks like someone got caught.
eh, we all get caught -.=.-;; .
Tip:
go to imagebords where you are anonymous.

I have seen the effects, and they're not all that forgiving.  (a friend of mine did it with another friend of mine *unprotected, none at all*, had a kid = problems.  He doesn't take care of the baby enough, she keeps blaming the dad, not enough money, bad grades with little hope of college, etc etc etc.)  But, that still doesn't stop me from wanting an experiance of my own (protected of course D: ).  And I know why it seems retarded of me to think that because I've seen these "after-effects"/"responsibilities".  Heck, maybe I'm just stupid in this field.
But...
For some odd reason, seeing is that being teen I feel I know what goes through teen minds when they're younger.  (and watching documentaries on The Discovery Channel and TLC.  *love 'em* )  It seems that teens respond to things that are "off limits."  Drugs, Alcohol, and Sex all become important to them because if you do them, your in, if not, your out.  And other times with drugs 'n' such, it is used as an escape.  But here's one thing, how are you supposed to stop a couple of teens from experiencing one of the greatest human pleasures a human can feel?  Some people are making sex more of a sin, a crime(-ish), and a moral wrong-doing, (which is putting sex in the off-limits area, as stated before) and then there are those who have felt it, and then they flaunt it, bragging about their accomplishments basically giving some of the smaller ones a small taste of an interesting feeling.  So here we have mixed feelings of "If I do this will I go to *insert religious damnation zone here*?" or "How can something so bad be said to feel so good?" and even "Why should I feel that way?"  Then these questions cause their own "self-pressure" inside of the teen causing even more emotional stress added on to hormonal changes and yadda yadda yadda.  (Plus if you're a guy, you've all been there.  Admit it you have XD. )
god I hope this didn't come out as ramble...DX.

point:  Maybe instead of telling teens that sex is immoral, dangerous, or just plain wrong; a different alternative of how to efectively show them how to better protect themselves or that, yes, it does feel that good but here are some ways you can avoid the harmful consequences type thing.


----------



## foxkun (Apr 6, 2007)

Well now.

Our sex ed started when I was in 4th grade. *4th grade* Why? Becuase that's when your body starts. And at the rate that people are growing these days, it needs to be done earlier. Sex ed should always start when it starts, if not before hand. Why tell a child about something after the fact? That's not going to do them any good. I had sex ed up until high school (at some points going to a catholic school, which I can honestly say was nothing compared to public. It was more of the "you may feel that you want to be alone sometimes, and that's okay" crap.) High school focused much more on the STD side of things, but it was a school that was in the city rather than the county. I had friends that got pregnant before they were 16. I had friends that had sex in high school, and every time they talked about it months after the fact, they always, *every time* said they wish they had waited. And you know the really scary fact? I would say, easily, that 1 in 3 of my friends have had some form of sexual abuse, and I go so far to say that 75% of that was before high school. Not just the girls, kiddies. What kind of sick world do we live in?

What I really wished was that they would have shown the STD pictures and pregnancy pictures in middle school. Scare the holy hell out of kids to keep them from attempting it. I say specifically middle school because in my area, that's when kids are starting. 

*pantpantpant* Okay, done on the ranting!

On the opposite spectrum: hi!
Am I the celibate "sex after marriage" type? No. I believe that if two people love each other very much and can commit to being with each other for the rest of their life (or are responsible about the fact that they know they won't be), then i think it's okay. Responsible responsible responsible, as mentioned earlier. Do I think mature 14 year olds should be having sex? Yes. And when you find a mature enough 14 year old, monkeys shall start flying out of the president's butt. In all honesty, I believe that you should start having sex when you feel that you will not destroy the child's life by creating him/her. When you feel that you're with a secure and responsible person that you know will help you take care of the child. And that is the time when you start having sex responsibly, with the pill or condoms or whatever you wish to use until the time becomes right that you want to bear children. This cannot happen when you're still in high school. Do I advocate any non-vaginal intercourse before that? *shrugs* you're not going to have to rear a kid, and if you want to explore and if you feel safe with that person then there's not much harm in that. There is the possibility of STDs in that circumstance, yes, but if you're with a partner that's HONEST AND RESPONSIBLE then you'll know about that before hand. And I do know high schoolers that aren't lead around by their hormones, and they took it slow and they did just fine. Unfortunately for the most part that sort of thing just doesn't happen.

People need to start realising that banning something and calling it "naughty" is only going to make people, especially rebellious teenyboppers, do it even moreso. Knowing is half the battle! 

*wanders off as he realises he's just prattling at this point*


----------



## Sibe (Apr 6, 2007)

When I was underage  I was looking at porn and having sex.

I support consentual sex between two consenting beings.  Does that mean that I would support two nine year olds playing around sexually with eachother?  Uh, I dunno about support, but I wouldnt condemn it.  As far as younger kids looking at porn, I think if any of you think kids cant look at whatever they want to at the library or on their home computer, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## whitedingo (Apr 6, 2007)

I dont  think its a good idea for kids to have sex,I first had sex really young like about 8-9, I think ,it was with the girl next door she was a year younger I dont know why we started doing it but I have a vauge memory of being shown by someone at the park when I was younger but thats a hazy image.
Anyway I think we just did it because it felt good we didn't know what we where doing we just knew we shouldn't be doing it ,got one hell of a hidding when we got caught though .One word of advice is if you catch your kids doing it explain to them why thay shouldn't be doing it I think I lean more to the gay side because of the shame I was put through.
The porn thing well kids are going to look at it you should just tell them about sex when thay start showing interest in it and if thay want to paw to it just tell them to do it in private


----------



## Dragonide (Apr 6, 2007)

I say the same as the first post here. Sure its not really a good thing but it dont matter that much. In truth it depends on the person...ALOT


----------



## GreyRaven (Apr 6, 2007)

Bravo, Eon. I couldn't have said it better myself. Good to know that someone else also believes you can have sex and be safe, too.

~GR


----------



## dookiedragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Uh-oh! My pedobear sense is tingling!


----------



## Ansuru (Apr 9, 2007)

I had no objection when I was a kid. It would be hypocritical of me to have objections now (and hypocrisy is one of the purer forms of evil). I just look the other way and let kids be kids. Frankly, I think society would benefit from early sex education so people don't screw up or become emotionally scarred by the various stupid situations an experimenter will inevitably get into, but society's too anal to agree with that so I don't push it. 

Odd double standard, really...I first read Brave New World as assigned reading in grade school, but if I wanted to explore the ideas therein, I'd have been packed off to the school psychiatrist. Yes, it was dystopian, but only in the horrific human rights violations, imho.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it's not OK to have sex, until they are old enough to understand about it, like 14-49.


----------



## Honeymane (Apr 9, 2007)

The problem I find is that many people seem to forget that '18' is really only the tail end of sexual maturity.

For example, if homo sapiens where like any other animal studied out their, we'd probably end up defining adulthood, from the point they are sexually mature/active. And, frankly, this means whenever a female can get pregnant, (etc).

During the middle/dark ages, Females would be married off, impregnated, etc, before, or around the age of 14 (IIRC). And they would look after the children, etc.

-------------

Earlier in the thread, someone said 


> It's hard to qualify or quantify the effects of exploring your sexuality before you were "ready" to, to a person who either didn't experience it or didn't take anything negative away from the experience they had.


and I have to ask; what do you mean by _ready_? You seem to have created a point in the growth of someone's life to define as 'ready'. As far as I can see, if you are 12,13,14,15, (etc) and actively seeking out porn, you're probably _ready_ for it.

Parents need to teach their kids, at an early age, exactly what sex is, what porn is, and why it happens; if you demystify it, it's harder to be harmed by it.  I'm sure people on the thread will say 'oh but that'll harm the child' or such nonsense, but frankly, I've never seen evidence of this, even this tale of the 19 year old with 3 kids is a problematic example: it's not the kid's problem, it's the parent's problem, had they gotten her an abortion, and talked to the poor girl, and then, given her protection  (IE the pill) none of this would have happened. 

They, on the other hand, desided to close their eyes and ears and refuse to face a problem within their own parenting skills.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

They did that because back in those days, the life expectancy was lower than it is now.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 9, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> They did that because back in those days, the life expectancy was lower than it is now.



No. They did it because that's about the time humans become reproductively viable.

(Also, for quite a few cultures - this still happens.)


----------



## The Sonic God (Apr 10, 2007)

Nature is a screwup on the human race, period.

More gays and lesbians exist now than ever before, thus reducing the potential human population.
The idiots want to breed more than anyone else.
The body matures sexually long before it matures mentally.
Humans are the only mammals who have an extremely high rate of mortality when giving birth.

Nature is trying to destroy the human race, but, we're still thriving at 6.55 billion people and growing by the second.

But our ability to evolve has ended. I'm sure of it. Our brains are both a curse and an attribute. We take dominion over all animals, but at the same time, having such a large head can actually kill the mother if there is any failure during birth. This was common in the 1940's and before.

If kids have sex, they can't reproduce, because oftentimes, their bodies are too young to conceive, or if they can conceive, their bodies are not able to become true mothers (breasts do not lactate at too young of an age.)

Kinda sick IMO.


----------



## Dickie (Apr 10, 2007)

Kids are going to do what they're going to do. We're physically able to reproduce as young as 10.

The best way to keep kids safe from their own hormones is to teach safety... not abstinence.


----------



## Danius (Apr 10, 2007)

mnfwctbrb said:
			
		

> im 19. i feel that if youre old enough to have an erection, youre old enough to experiment with any porn you can get your hands on.
> 
> i myself found furry porn when i was only 13. i explored a lot of porn back then through the old yahoo clubs. sure i ran into some stuff i kind of wish i didnt see, like people furries being cut up and/or eaten, and poo and whatnot, but none of it scared me for life or anything. im actually glad i had the chance to explore in the safety of my room rather than out in the real world. who knows where i could have wound up.
> 
> ...



According to a moral liberalistic sort of philosophy, lawful actions revolve around concent. And such a law would not consist of a string of "does" and "donts", but instead, the law would revolve around compassion and non-compassion.

Let's say there's a 15 year old girly and a 20 year old guy. No problem if they get together, if there's no abuse or non-concentual impositions. But law sets out specific numbers, codes and limits. Drunk-driving and smoking hurts more kids than pedos do, but it's the nature of law to have only superficial intelligence behind it. That's why smoking and whatnot isn't abhored, because people are usedto it and accept it due to its form or image, etc.

If compassion was the law, and concent was the code, there would be FAR LESS moral laws and limits in some areas of society, whilst other areas of society would crumble. Just image, if compassion and concent between were the law, meat-eating would end, because the animals did not want to be killed, etc.

Instead, law has allot to do with tradition, culture, myth, religion, dictatorship and democracy. It's based more on power and character than it is based upon any "pure reason".


----------



## Danius (Apr 10, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> Nature is a screwup on the human race, period.


That's no lie.

"Chaos is inherent in all compound forms." ~Buddha.



> More gays and lesbians exist now than ever before, thus reducing the potential human population.


But the instinct is not directly to make babies, the instinct is to make love. And that many manifest in all sorts of relationships and sexual positions which don't make conception. It's mostly psychological, social, and about pleasure, in such a case.

Homosexuality appears to have risen higher, only because it is less suppressed. I bet over half of everyone in society would be bisexually oriented, or try it out atleast once, if there was no social stigmas about it.



> The idiots want to breed more than anyone else.


Don't forget the wars and the addictions to toxic chemicals.



> The body matures sexually long before it matures mentally.[/qoute]
> Mother nature says: "Splat fast and aim for the ass." < No need for mental maturity or reason, there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 10, 2007)

The type of porn can have psychological effects.
Hell! Look at all the wack shit on the main site and the amount of whiney bastards the Internet has floating around. Yeah, let's give the 13-15 tear old's access to strange shit. The Internet is general is a dangerous place for this age group and can have a large effect on a persons personality and thought-process. It may not be a noticable strike but they're being effected in someway.
The largest problem is that no-one knows when they are mature enough to handle whatever.


----------



## Honeymane (Apr 10, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The type of porn can have psychological effects.
> Hell! Look at all the wack shit on the main site and the amount of whiney bastards the Internet has floating around. Yeah, let's give the 13-15 tear old's access to strange shit. The Internet is general is a dangerous place for this age group and can have a large effect on a persons personality and thought-process. It may not be a noticable strike but they're being effected in someway.
> The largest problem is that no-one knows when they are mature enough to handle whatever.



But then you make a bunch of adults who can't handle themselves at all.

Sheltering them is hardly a good idea.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 10, 2007)

Eh it's natural to get sexually aroused at a young age, iirc, areas where artificial lighting is available have also caused women to get their periods at younger age. Whether it is due to the fact that the body is being fooled into having more "natural daylight hours" I can't say for sure. 

The thing is and I agree about teaching people to have sex more responsibly, the fact that most developed civilizations you can do so much more than have sex, I don't feel comfortable with youngsters having sex with other youngsters or older people. Yeah I am also aware 18 is a rather arbitrary age, but man that's usually when you're responsible for paying your own taxes. If a person has a child underage the responsibility tends to be the burden of the child's parents (which it reasonably should be) but yeah kids having kids isn't cool. I also understand that not every underage kid will get pregnant, but it just seems really sad to me. 

Are there irresponsible adults? Of course, but since there are SO MANY things kids can do these days, I don't see what's so wrong about having them wait a bit before they do the bump and grind with another person. Masturbation on the other hand, well that's natural anyways XD


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 10, 2007)

Lady Margaret Beaufort, the mother of Henry VII, was married at 12 and the marriage was consumated and she gave birth at the age of 13. It was such a terrible gestation and birth that it severely damaged her health and she never had another child.


----------



## Epsereth (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Lady Margaret Beaufort, the mother of Henry VII, was married at 12 and the marriage was consumated and she gave birth at the age of 13. It was such a terrible gestation and birth that it severely damaged her health and she never had another child.



Duuude, I was still pitching fits at my parents for not letting me watch TV and embarrassed about the word "tampon" at 12. : I'm turning 21 in a few days and I _still_ don't think I'm responsible enough to have kids.

Know yourselves, people - know yourselves. -_-


----------



## jonnas (Apr 11, 2007)

Truthfully, most of stances on underaged pornography is complete horseshit. Yet most of the laws regarding these subjects are maintained by idiots in power and soccer moms, who love to split verbal hairs and comment on how pornography "corrupts the children."  OH THE CHILDREN, SAVE THE PO' CHILDREN!  Anything that involves their previous children and a wee-wee (GASP!) will result in a few aneurysms apiece.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd hit it =D!


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 11, 2007)

jonnas said:
			
		

> Truthfully, most of stances on underaged pornography is complete horseshit. Yet most of the laws regarding these subjects are maintained by idiots in power and soccer moms, who love to split verbal hairs and comment on how pornography "corrupts the children."  OH THE CHILDREN, SAVE THE PO' CHILDREN!  Anything that involves their previous children and a wee-wee (GASP!) will result in a few aneurysms apiece.



Truth.


----------



## V3N0M (Apr 11, 2007)

Porn is fair game as far as I'm concerned.

:arrow:As for sex, for most of my childhood it seemed like a cool thing to do rather than a fun thing to do.  
:arrow:You should never go looking for sex until it actually sounds like fun, and even then you might want to be careful.:arrow:


----------



## V3N0M (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been wanting to join sonic passion but I can't find where they moved the site to.  Damn haters must have screwed things up for everyone.

Oh, and I want to marry Rouge.


----------

